# Why not Radio Shack for full scale measurements?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi All, Sorry if this has been asked before, I did a search and couldn't find the answer.

Is it because the correction file doesn't go to full scale?

thanks

Albert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is it because the correction file doesn't go to full scale?


No, the Radio Shack meters simply aren't accurate at higher frequencies.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot for Quick reply, I will invest in a better meter or measurement mic

Albert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The GALAXY CM-140 is your best bet. Or a Behringer ECM8000 microphone with a XENYX 802 preamp.

brucek


----------



## GollyJer (Feb 5, 2008)

brucek said:


> The GALAXY CM-140 is your best bet. Or a Behringer ECM8000 microphone with a XENYX 802 preamp.
> 
> brucek


bruce, do you have experience with both? I just ordered the behringer combo but am now thinking the Galaxy would be better simply because it's smaller and consists of one piece instead of two.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I own the ECM8000 and 802 combination, and its only shortcoming is that you require a cheap SPL meter to initially set the SPL level in the room to match REW's meter. This means it's quite expensive for someone who starts out with nothing and has to buy all the gear.

But you have a cheap SPL meter, so I would recommend the ECM and 802 preamp. It's a better microphone and its balanced output allows for a long cable to be used to connect it to the preamp. The Galaxy is only an unbalanced output.
The 802 preamp also allows you quite a range of output voltage, where the Galaxy is a fixed output.

brucek


----------



## GollyJer (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds good. I guess I won't cancel the order.
Now I just need to find out why output voltage matters.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Now I just need to find out why output voltage matters


Some people find that they don't have enough level into their soundcards line-in jack to satisfy it properly. It's nice to be able to simply turn it up if you need it.......

brucek


----------

